# Remember to pad Eureka



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

I wish this was not on the same night as wrestling. I recorded Eureka after wrestling instead of before it and lost about four minutes.

Thankfully there are repeats and it is on Unbox if needed.

Just remember to pad.


----------



## ERooker (Jan 16, 2002)

Is SciFi trying to kill Eureka? This is the second week in a row that I had to download it. Due to schedule conflicts I can't pad or record it earlier. If the show doesn't start when it's supposed to start, the channel flippers aren't going to stick around either.


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Trying to kill it? You're actually kind of lucky that they repeat it at all. Consider that most shows aren't.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

oooh, I need to check my recordings. I have been recording it before wrestling. Besides, I think next week is the last week of the show for a while anyway.


----------



## Danzilla (Sep 18, 2008)

More like they're trying to kill themselves rather than just Eureka. Not so sure about the Sci-fi/Wrestling crossover...  Always seemed like a bunch of idiocy to me. 
I used to watch SciFi channel all the time. Now I just occasionally catch an episode of stargate atlantis or eureka, usually on reruns.


----------



## rckstrang (Jul 8, 2008)

Danzilla said:


> More like they're trying to kill themselves rather than just Eureka. Not so sure about the Sci-fi/Wrestling crossover...  Always seemed like a bunch of idiocy to me.
> I used to watch SciFi channel all the time. Now I just occasionally catch an episode of stargate atlantis or eureka, usually on reruns.


SciFi is owned by USA and they have the WWE. ECW is also owned by WWE. But WWE wants people to believe they are a different company so somehow they convinced USA to stick them on SciFi. Does it belong there? Of course not it's absurd.


----------



## Northerner26 (Aug 15, 2008)

padding is a big bunch of bullsh*t, so many channels do it and i hate it. they do it to take people away from other shows, (a different tool in the ratings war) and i wish the fcc or someone would start fining these networks for doing it!


----------



## gastrof (Oct 31, 2003)

Northerner26 said:


> padding is a big bunch of bullsh*t, so many channels do it and i hate it. they do it to take people away from other shows, (a different tool in the ratings war) and i wish the fcc or someone would start fining these networks for doing it!


"Padding" is a term used to describe TiVo users lengthening the time of a programmed recording, either by starting it early, or ending it late. (Or doing both.)

You actually revived a thread that was two weeks old in order to incorrectly use the term and then bellyache about networks not starting and ending shows on the dot?

How in the world is that in keeping with the theme of this thread?


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

gastrof said:


> "Padding" is a term used to describe TiVo users lengthening the time of a programmed recording, either by starting it early, or ending it late. (Or doing both.)
> 
> You actually revived a thread that was two weeks old in order to incorrectly use the term and then bellyache about networks not starting and ending shows on the dot?
> 
> How in the world is that in keeping with the theme of this thread?


Yeah! What he said! And take that silly bag off your head so we can see your true identity you weenie!


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

...and in this case, it's not the network scheduling a show to run to say 10:01 to keep you tuned to their channel. The wrestling is a live show that consistently runs later than it's alotted time which pushes back the start time of Eureka.


----------

